# How teeny are 5/5.8 lbs babies? any pics?



## hereitgoes

Hi girls, section on Tues! Doc expects babies to be around 5.8 each. Just wondering if anyone had twins this size or there abouts and how teeny tiny will they be? any pics?

Friends keep telling me they will be tinnnnyy... and Im so scared!!! xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi Hun,

My girls were born 6lbs 5 and 6lbs 3 but lost a lot of weight so after a week they were born 5 and a half pounds. I have attached a picture of them at a week old at that week. I don't remember thinking that they were mega tiny, size 1 nappies fitted them ok and I didn't realise they had lost weight. Looking back now they look tiny but at the time I thought they looked fine, just no baby fat on them, they soon made up for that thought. 

Try not to be scared you have done a great job. xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 62


----------



## hereitgoes

ems thank you SO SO much! They are gorgeous!!! sooo cute.. They dont look too small!! I had visions of really preemie looking babies they way everyone has been talking about the weights to me. Congratulations, you must be so in love with them. What did you call them? xxx


----------



## jackie2012

Here are mine when they were born and one with my son holding them to kinda give scale. the smaller one(margaret) was 4lbs 7 oz and the bigger one (christopher) was 5 lbs 12 oz in this pic.
 



Attached Files:







68001_10152196035365541_1476978881_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 34









546898_10152194013930541_1212781755_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Thanks Hun. They are called Rebecca and Freya and they are both now in the 75percentile for their ages so caught up really quickly.

I have put another picture on where you can see there legs, as you can see no fat on them at all but they were always perfectly healthy. x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 48


----------



## hereitgoes

Jackie and ems thanks so so much. They have melted my heart.. They look perfect! thanks girls for doing that for me xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

My avatar - Fynn was 5lb12 and Sam was 5lb4 you can only see their heads though lol


----------



## amjon

The doesn't sound that tiny to me. My daughter was 1lb 15 oz and she WAS tiny. Even the premie clothes swallowed her. We ended up having to buy her a doll dress.


----------



## hereitgoes

they are gorgeous


----------



## hereitgoes

amjon said:


> The doesn't sound that tiny to me. My daughter was 1lb 15 oz and she WAS tiny. Even the premie clothes swallowed her. We ended up having to buy her a doll dress.

Im so sorry to read your post and signature. I cannot imagine the pain you have gone through :cry:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Ella was 5.12 and Finn was 5.6 they both needed preemie nappies for nearly a month. :)

Finn 
Ella

I think in these photos you can see really well how small they were! <3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My boys were 5lb 6oz & 5lb 9 oz

One week old:


Four days old:


They fit in preemie clothes better for the first 2 weeks, the NB clothes seemed to swallow them


----------



## twinmummy06

One of my boys was 5lbs 13oz (the other was only 4lbs 7oz)

Heres a side by side comparison, smaller twin on the left
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/twins11daysold.jpg

And to try give an indication of 5lbs 13oz size, here is my bigger twin with his 6'2" daddy.
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/371_47311373512_959_n.jpg


----------



## amjon

FloridaGirl21 said:


> My boys were 5lb 6oz & 5lb 9 oz
> 
> One week old:
> View attachment 531281
> 
> 
> Four days old:
> View attachment 531283
> 
> 
> They fit in preemie clothes better for the first 2 weeks, the NB clothes seemed to swallow them

How long were they in premie? I'm wondering if I should try to look for some premie stuff now, so we'll be ready when they get here.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Not long, I didn't even think about buying preemie, I gave birth at 37+5. But I ended up going out and buying a few outfits to last a couple weeks. Mainly just sleepers cause we didn't go anywhere anyway.


----------



## lizziedripping

I'd wait til you get some idea of estimated weight Amjon. No point investing in preemie stuff if they'll fit newborn size just fine. Twinnies don't always come before 37wks, and they're not always below 6Ibs :) I didn't buy a thing til 30wks, then bought some newborn stuff (up to 7Ibs 10). Could have sent hubby out to buy sme preemie stuff if they did come early xxx


----------



## amjon

lizziedripping said:


> I'd wait til you get some idea of estimated weight Amjon. No point investing in preemie stuff if they'll fit newborn size just fine. Twinnies don't always come before 37wks, and they're not always below 6Ibs :) I didn't buy a thing til 30wks, then bought some newborn stuff (up to 7Ibs 10). Could have sent hubby out to buy sme preemie stuff if they did come early xxx

I was already VERY high risk to begin with and was going to be induced at 37 weeks with a singleton, so I know the twins will be induced by then.


----------

